# Power Cage Equipment Advice



## Tim1981 (Aug 17, 2019)

Hi, I have recently got into weight lifting and cardio. For the last few months I have been using a cheap 70kg multi gym and dumbbells with a weight bench. Considering I am pretty new to all this i was looking for some advice on the equipment I would need to go with the power rack.

I am interested in buying this power cage :

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Mirafit-Heavy-Olympic-Power-System/dp/B01N1Q43OD

With this weight bench for leg and preacher exercise :

https://www.amazon.co.uk/BodyMax-CF330-Premium-Weight-Bench/dp/B000RGPAXY/ref=sr_1_1?keywords=bodymax+cf330&qid=1566070739&s=sports&sr=1-1

Which barbell and weights should I be looking at and would I need to purchase the side rack pins for storing the weights on the side of the cage.

Any help with links is much appreciated.


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Would be buying Olympic weights and barbell. Rack and bench look decent.


----------



## Tim1981 (Aug 17, 2019)

Thanks for the reply, would I only be able to use a 7 foot bar or would a 6ft bar be ok ?


----------



## unclezillion (Sep 17, 2017)

have a look here or here 

the bench is 2 quid cheaper with free delivery


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Tim1981 said:


> Thanks for the reply, would I only be able to use a 7 foot bar or would a 6ft bar be ok ?


 Get a 7ft bar. Can get them cheap 2nd hand. I remember someone on this forum trying to sell one and he couldn't give it away.

You don't need the weight storage pins but they could be useful. I just stick my weights on the floor or leaned on the side of the rack.


----------



## Tim1981 (Aug 17, 2019)

Thanks for the reply's and help. I have decided to go for the slightly narrower Mirafit cage as I am limited for space :

https://www.mirafit.co.uk/mirafit-250kg-power-rack-with-cable-system.html

This comes with the storage pins but I will have to buy the dip bars separately. I have also read in the comments that you can use a 6 foot Olympic bar with this and someone was even using a 5 foot Olympic bar with it.

This would be a great help with my limited space so do you think the 6 foot bar would be sufficient ?

Also wondering where to go for cheaper new Olympic plates as I can not seem to find any second hand in my area ?


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Tim1981 said:


> This would be a great help with my limited space so do you think the 6 foot bar would be sufficient ?


 Should be ok, only issue may be deadlifts, it might limit how much weight you can fit on the bar, depends how strong you are but is probably fine for now.


----------



## Tim1981 (Aug 17, 2019)

Thanks Monkey Biker, any advice on some cheaper end adjustable dumbbells, only need them up to 20kg


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

These are a good price for quick change dumbells if it's a pair

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Adjustable-Dumbbells-2-5kg-24kg-Gym-Weight-Lifting-Traning-Home-Rubber-Combell/192993304317?hash=item2cef4c1efd&var&_trkparms=ispr%3D1&enc=AQAEAAADAKvsXIZtBqdkfsZsMtzFbFsbX3WcW5fmB%2Fx7ZbaZTyexVBzU8TBh5q6tCEZDnSqOpyjo3aBq3xHds6ppopxaQGYI%2FICDl1aY5BgHHMC2BP4nk2LST2b2%2FLbCpoKxBXm5fwnFpYv6Yc8jLxZDKNb54lkCY7v%2FWND%2FiclqxerbaULKwu35mtxLgbD4NiISPlmgSEoI%2F1c14cbuOBb2HVxrhBWrvu1eVJiIOq%2BJeWSn%2ByT8xgypQ7gMf2GEY6XOBdV2HUxMlPRkkfTTeh1ZL0fMTYrgwBhDmktC1pEGF9dlTx1rtMOpxnM8%2Bg4xPGJ7LNDkybU6fFKXvdZEfoPsSPvLYP1gN5k9Ibah4Lro%2FKB%2BZ1Bhbwt2spAxJW%2BM%2BjTZlnhZKxrFuhXNZyrcdg8E%2B0Wj1L1KHYdDg6eeAKxXyLvWYzZpjMl3OlbNQ14GxWBATf4v%2FbkPmLwEehSpO%2BgxY4kuB073zq9oPOd2M9gykNCs8ZJ2MH%2BcQyCEtITUahEUyiPRaSkmghveNIFdj4ykYvbz26wxxop9lBlxF7jDCy%2F6LdffcwvswXuZaxTiNBbvjwP9jLdHX8rPzhTn89BMcH8s2m95RbG4zqtA1jhYx21l92ERjgS7Q6teB1jUNAN3JYiMgTzn0zWRq%2F0kuoaA3DiE0Wpe1uSe90q5p%2FCDlOrSBl6JCpONPda6VOMHY7vZsRgAMnsU12hmAqbrKZtczhJFSCS%2FdbxE%2FGltLmVjvBlrXay6UvSAeACpFvER2jqQiezaJ7bWPCojDZzeV6zqpbdYamg7ICzcWLYuQiNLw%2BobNnZcDQRT4Hp3WCsu0iVNdw0W%2FVTguRhM2q0Xs16Jf7Zr8ZY6UDA61n9CKqGCJxt5xG3ZpIGVay81MobVHJ4FL09ej4NGk57Klo7ZW62QcoImKE8miy0MFBdC5BdnmH6%2B9CT9TCvc%2BvNAtiLYRCwAT%2BNSG716Di6d2fNyt7nF1xqaJEtE%2FFsLyDt8UcC8DuWfVExW0FnhPgct4WFHLk07E477Jg%3D%3D&checksum=1929933043179f002f871ad5415c90413403d0c4c87b

Or look for spinlock dumbells


----------



## Tim1981 (Aug 17, 2019)

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Tim1981 (Aug 17, 2019)

In case any one is interested, here is what i ended up buying :

Power Rack with Pulley system

https://www.mirafit.co.uk/mirafit-250kg-power-rack-with-cable-system.html

Collars

https://www.mirafit.co.uk/mirafit-2-olympic-weight-jaw-collars-clamps.html

Dip Bars

https://www.mirafit.co.uk/mirafit-power-rack-add-on-dip-bars-pair.html

Weight Bench

https://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-cf330-premium-weight-bench

Olympic Bar

https://www.fitness-superstore.co.uk/body-power-6-olympic-bar-fits-olympic-width-equipment.html

Weights

https://www.fitness-superstore.co.uk/body-power-90kg-tri-grip-olympic-disc-kit.html

Dumbbells

https://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-25kg-selectabell-dumbbells-pair.php


----------



## Tim1981 (Aug 17, 2019)

I have received and setup all of my equipment now, thanks for the help in this thread. Here is a picture of my setup :

I am about to start the 5x5 strong lift program but have never used a barbell in my life so am completely clueless what 50% of my 5 rep max is. I weigh 96 kg ( 15st2p ) and am 6tf 2. For the last 3 months I have been training regularly with a home multi gym , weight bench and dumbbells.

Some advice on the weights to use at the start would be much appreciated.

View attachment 174367


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Not used strong lifts myself by found this

https://support.stronglifts.com/article/11-starting-weights

If you have been using dumbbells and know your 5 rep max with them then use the weight of one dumbbell. It will not be totally correct but gives a good starting point.

I wouldn't over think it. Just pick an easy weight and slowly build up over time.


----------

